# Need help on salt pricing



## snow dozzer (Feb 18, 2017)

Hello there I am new to the forum but I have been in the biz for 14yrs, I have just now been asked how much to salt a few driveways, and a small parking lot . I heard $ 7 - 12.00 per bag is going . I want to be on target any thoughts would be great I am in Central/ Northern New Jersey.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Guy in my area charges $20 bag. He doesn't seem to have an issue with it losing customers or anything. My only thought though is charging $20 per 50# bags = $800 per ton. When competing against a guy with a vbox, that's WAY over priced. I am honestly surprised so many people can get business using tailgate spreaders since bagged salt costs so much more. Even at cost bagged is around $250 per ton give or take, and bulk is around $80 per ton. I don't salt, so I don't know what I'm talking about, but seems hard to sell something 3 times the cost of the exact same thing as the other guy.


----------



## snow dozzer (Feb 18, 2017)

JMHConstruction said:


> Guy in my area charges $20 bag. He doesn't seem to have an issue with it losing customers or anything. My only thought though is charging $20 per 50# bags = $800 per ton. When competing against a guy with a vbox, that's WAY over priced. I am honestly surprised so many people can get business using tailgate spreaders since bagged salt costs so much more. Even at cost bagged is around $250 per ton give or take, and bulk is around $80 per ton. I don't salt, so I don't know what I'm talking about, but seems hard to sell something 3 times the cost of the exact same thing as the other guy.


Thanks for the input. I would rather not Salt and I haven't , but Money is still Money. Thanks again


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

snow dozzer said:


> Thanks for the input. I would rather not Salt and I haven't , but Money is still Money. Thanks again


No, I get it. I was just rambling on (I tend to do that).

Do you know how much you can get salt for? I would go minimum 3 times the cost of the bag. Cheapest I found here was 3.99 a bag, but they sell out fast apparently. I bought some from a local guy on here for a little under $5. I would guess you should be able to find some between $4-6 a bag. Knowing your cost, add in the time it takes to load it in the bed, load it in your spreader, application time, gas, and all other overhead needed (I'm sure you know all that) and figure out how much you need to charge based on your numbers.

Good luck to ya, and welcome to the site.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

When I was younger I used bagged on a few lots that had requested it.
Small lots a couple of bags, you wouldn't make any money if you charged per bag at 2X the cost. I had a visit min of:

$65+(bagged cost+25%)

 Kept me profitable and in the market. 
Using a bagged cost will not recoup your overhead without selling enough that justifies a vbox and bulk. JMO


----------



## snow dozzer (Feb 18, 2017)

Thanks the input I always add 20% on all supplies plus cost and × 3. Plowing for 14 and Landscaping for 25 plus, I really have staid away from salting.


----------

